# IVF Wales closed to Private patients?



## Redkay75 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm new here, have been lurking for a while but this is my first post so go gentle on me now!  

I went to the open day for the new clinic CRMW with Lyndon and Debbie from IVF Wales. I was tolf that IVF Wales is now closed to private patients unless you have had a treatment planning meeting, anyone else hear of this?

K


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will try and find out


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

IVF Wales are currently not accepting any more new private patients until the new year, they have had a high demand for private treatment and need to ensure that both the self funding patients and the NHS patients who are currenly in the system are able to be offered treatment at the earlist opportunity.

i contacted clinic and had a reply, i changed a few words!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi and welcome redkay ..looks like you are better off going to lyndons clinic if self funding ...at least ivf wales might be able to sort everyones 2nd nhs go out


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

that doesn't sound very promising, sounds like they are in a bit of a mess there.


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

This has really worried me now! 
We have our treatment planning appointment on 7th October and our private patients! I'm also in the diary for EC in Nov so I'm hoping we're ok?


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

What's the name of the clinic Lyndon has moved to?


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hia Diddy16 and welcome lyndons clinic is called crmw and its fab


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

diddy - i would ring them and ask.  from my experience when they cancelled nhs IUI cycles for a few months they didn't tell us, we had to find out by contacting them.

the thing that worries me is whether the money coming in from private patients subsidises NHS treatment (maybe by providing funding for x number of staff?) or whether the two are separate - does anyone know?


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi!
I rang the clinic yesterday and we're in the diary so are ok. She said they weren't taking any new self funding patients though.
Will check out Lyndon's clinic though!
xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

great news diddy glad you managed to get an appt.  They must be really busy there if they have no room for anymore private patients.


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Had a nightmare yesterday. Received a letter with an appt for 23rd Sept with no explanation. We're away for 2 weeks so wouldn't be able to go. Popped in to the clinic and the receptionist said there were no other appointments and the clinic on the 7th Oct was cancelled! Rachel was great-I was about to burst into tears as I couldn't believe that was it! I kept saying I was in the diary and it wasn't my decision to change the appt so what was I supposed to do?! She then went to speak to the admin people and JE. Apparantly all self funding clinics have been cancelled! Rachel fought my corner and got me an appt on the 9th Sept. The nightmare continued when I got into work as I was down to work an early that day! Having been off for 7 months because of surgery there are a few new starters that don't know me and the only person I could swap with was one of these girls. I don't want to tell my boss as I don't want people at work to know but didn't think I could sort it. I then called the girl at home and she swapped shifts! Phew! 
I'm worried now as I can't believe they did this! The letter said nothing about a change of appt or anything-it just looked like a new appt! I've found all the nurses so lovely and helpful there but am worried about the people behind the scenes now!
Sorry to waffle on but I was so stressed!
I hope everyone is ok and thanks for listening(reading! Ha ha!)
How can I add pics? Feeling a bit boring and a bit thick!
xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi diddy, i don't know what to say about the way they are dealing with things at the moment and after reading your problems it has started to worry me that i will not end up having treatment there, my planning appt is for 12th oct and i will be donating to a recipient with whom i have already been matched to, i have tried to ring the nurses but none of the phone numbers i have work, i might just drive down also and find out if my appointment will still be going ahead so i can then transfer to crmw if not. i feel they should let people know where they stand so they can go and arrange transferring to another clinic instead of making people wait longer.


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know-it's bad.
Rachel came out after speaking to the 'admin' people and said she'd told them they could not expect her to go out and tell me I couldn't have treatment so she fought my corner til they sorted an appt for me. The phone number I have normally gets straight through and I either leave a message and someone calls me back or I speak to them straight away. Sorry-I didn't mean to worry you. It sounds like you've had your treatment planning appt though? Our last appt was in June, when I was hit with the devastating news about my AMH and advised to go away and think about DE etc. I then booked an appt and the Sister put me in the diary so I was in the system. Maybe it's different for me. I'm sure you'll be fine. It is a mess there though!
xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for the reasurance diddy it helps alot and i really hope with the new clinic open it may ease some pressure of ivf wales as there seem to be a few women moving to crmw who were recently being treated at ivf wales, if it wasn't the fact i have already been matched to a recipient then i think i would probably have transferred there to but i would never want to let the recipient down because god knows how long she has been waiting for donor eggs.


----------

